# Fearful German Shepherds?



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Does anybody else have a fearful GSD? I feel like mine is the only one on here. I just want some tips on what you do with your dog to keep him/her more comfortable with their surroundings, or what you do to make your dog less fearful.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

There are a lot of people on here with fearful dogs. If you could be a little more specific on his issues, you will find many knowledgable people on here with some great advice and training tools willing to help you.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

What does your GSD fear? My 5 months GSD was extremely fearful of leaving the house for walks and meeting new dogs (size/breed doesn't matter) when I got her a 9 wks. I didn't know what to do and was in great despair so I had her boarded with a great trainer who socialized her very well every day (different and many dogs every day, field trips / new places all the time) to a great extent that I'd never be able to do. After about 3 weeks she came back MUCH more comfortable and now enjoys going on walk, even pulls at times now. I think being with my trainer's pack of dogs, that ranges in size/breed, really gave her confidence and also learn proper behavior. She is still scared of dogs but not as bad as before. What helps is a slow introduction of a calm dog then she'll eventually come around and become interested. Engaging her in a focus heeling and other obedience exercise when walking her next to houses that have barking dogs also has helped distract her and associate it with good things - treats when she does the exercise correctly. She is very food motivated so this works. Now when she hears barking dogs she looks at me for an exercise to do to get treats or act normal. In the beginning, I'd walk back and forth doing the exercises next to the fences with dogs jumping up and down till I feel she's more relaxed. Now she seems to be mostly ok with dogs barking behind the fences without much effort on my part but seeing them is still a major problem. I haven't been able to get her calm enough to distract her with other dogs around. I'm too busy trying to control her from jumping away, clinging to my feet, etc. I also practice obedience and treat generously with other random things she's fearful of - an empty bag in the front yard, a big truck driving by, a cover on the ground that makes noises when you walk over it. I'd repeat the exercise as many times as I felt she's improving before moving on. If i see she is too fearful to even take treats (and therefore too distracted to pay attention to me) then I won't force it and will remove her. In general, a slow introduction and distraction with obedience exercise usually helps my dog.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

My dog is very skittish with new things. If she's not familiar with her surroundings, she's very cautious and jumps with the slightest unexpected twitch in the grass or sound. We were at the adoptable cats section in Petsmart the other day and Abby was sniffing the Plexi Glass. A cat smacked the plexi and Abby fell backwards on her back, startled. We ignored "that" cat and went to the kittens, she was fine with them because they weren't tense as the adults.

Your dog's fear might be different from mine so I'm not so sure. I've been taking my dog everywhere so she's not as fearful as she once was. My trainer just told me my dog lacks confidence so you might want to consult a trainer as well.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have one. 

Somewhere around the age of 5 or 6 I stopped trying to "socialize" him. He wasn't getting any better or any more comfortable with new things and it was stressing him out. As he made the transition into being a middle-aged dog, I stopped trying to "fix" him and started working on just keeping him happy and comfortable. If he doesn't want someone to pet him, people don't get to pet him. If we go somewhere and he doesn't want to get out of the car, he doesn't have to. When I have to go out of town I hire a human friend that he trusts to move into the house and take care of him, rather than subject him to the stress of boarding.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree with that Emoore. Love the dog you have - quirks and all.

We've been lucky in sorting out a lot of Jake's problems. We've accepted the things we can't fix. 
____________
Sue


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i have a fearful gsd, and all i can say is to keep them within their thresholds of things. short incounters with things they fear, good obedience, focus work, and never force anything on them. keep taking them places where there are things going on, keep a good distance from these things, play with them and incorparate obedience in with it. slowly try to work closer to the fearful thing, if you see any panic or fear response get their focus, and back up to a safe distance again. not sure what kinds of fears your dog has, wether its people, other dogs, new things, objects, etc, but pretty much same training applys. my fear dog is 4 years old now, i have never stopped the training, and never will. we go to playgrounds watch kids playing baseball, with other people around, busy parkinglots, tracking and obedience classes, etc. if its genetic, which is what i am working with it never goes away, their first response to anything will be a threat even when it isn't. some fearful dogs will try to flee away from the threat, and dogs like mine try to get it before it gets them. you really have to study your dog closely, get to know the body lauguage before the fear response comes. i never thought my dog would come this far, he now has accepted alot of things, being in crowds doesn't bother him, having people follow him while tracking doesn't bother him, things that before he'd freak out at. it takes alot of work and dedication to have a dog like this, its not for everyone thats for sure. a huge responsibility to try and give them the balance they are missing. but it can be done with alot of trust and a strong leader.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

my Heidi will be 6 years in aug, like posted already I stopped trying socializing her, she just freaks out, she does and will always go with me to class once a week, I never babied her, got her from rescue at 3 months old, she shook like a leave, for the first week i had her, you wouldn't know she was her, she was always in a corner hiding, I just never paid any attention to her for the first week, thank goodness for Max, thats been her buddy from the start, shes a happy normal GSD when shes at home, just in the last year she seeks me out to play, if we are in the van at the bank and someone pulls up in the next lane and looks at her, she`ll hide, but, shes happy here with me and this is her forever home, she has the same training as Max and Lilah, and is very good at her commands, she`ll even patty cake, wave by by, either left paw or right paw, instead of barking for a treat, i taught her to mumble, its really funny to see, but unfortunately no one will ever see that


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Bear L said:


> What does your GSD fear? My 5 months GSD was extremely fearful of leaving the house for walks and meeting new dogs (size/breed doesn't matter) when I got her a 9 wks. I didn't know what to do and was in great despair so I had her boarded with a great trainer who socialized her very well every day (different and many dogs every day, field trips / new places all the time) to a great extent that I'd never be able to do. After about 3 weeks she came back MUCH more comfortable and now enjoys going on walk, even pulls at times now. I think being with my trainer's pack of dogs, that ranges in size/breed, really gave her confidence and also learn proper behavior. She is still scared of dogs but not as bad as before. What helps is a slow introduction of a calm dog then she'll eventually come around and become interested. Engaging her in a focus heeling and other obedience exercise when walking her next to houses that have barking dogs also has helped distract her and associate it with good things - treats when she does the exercise correctly. She is very food motivated so this works. Now when she hears barking dogs she looks at me for an exercise to do to get treats or act normal. In the beginning, I'd walk back and forth doing the exercises next to the fences with dogs jumping up and down till I feel she's more relaxed. Now she seems to be mostly ok with dogs barking behind the fences without much effort on my part but seeing them is still a major problem. I haven't been able to get her calm enough to distract her with other dogs around. I'm too busy trying to control her from jumping away, clinging to my feet, etc. I also practice obedience and treat generously with other random things she's fearful of - an empty bag in the front yard, a big truck driving by, a cover on the ground that makes noises when you walk over it. I'd repeat the exercise as many times as I felt she's improving before moving on. If i see she is too fearful to even take treats (and therefore too distracted to pay attention to me) then I won't force it and will remove her. In general, a slow introduction and distraction with obedience exercise usually helps my dog.


He's afraid of people. He doesn't trust anybody he hasn't grown up with (which is only me, my brother, mom, dad, grandma, grandpa, aunt and uncle). He has even spent a week with one of my best friends, and he did get used to her. But as soon as she left and came back, he acted like he's never seen her before. He has trust issues. 
Let me note: He does good with people as long as they ignore him completely, then he starts to walk up to them and sniff them. He can even comfortably walk around them (as long as they don't talk to him or touch him).


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Emoore said:


> I have one.
> 
> Somewhere around the age of 5 or 6 I stopped trying to "socialize" him. He wasn't getting any better or any more comfortable with new things and it was stressing him out. As he made the transition into being a middle-aged dog, I stopped trying to "fix" him and started working on just keeping him happy and comfortable. If he doesn't want someone to pet him, people don't get to pet him. If we go somewhere and he doesn't want to get out of the car, he doesn't have to. When I have to go out of town I hire a human friend that he trusts to move into the house and take care of him, rather than subject him to the stress of boarding.


He is only 2 years old, and he has made SO much improvement from when he was a puppy. He barks from a distance when a guest first comes in and he does this for a few minutes. But I always tell them to ignore him completely, (not to talk to him, sooth him, call his name, go near him, try to pet him, or even look at him) and this works wonders! He eventually calms down and will walk up to the guest and sniff them. Then he can walk around comfortably (all this is ruined though if someone tries to talk to him or pet him, so I make sure all our guests know the conditions). Recently, I stopped taking him places he is scared of, which is everywhere! I know not to force him to go somewhere he is afraid of (which is anywhere he sees people), but that is literally everywhere for him. All I can ever do is play fetch with him in our fenced in yard, but that's not enough to wear him out. 

Should I just take him out anyway? Is there a way I can make it "fun" for him? Actually, in a few minutes, I'm going to take him to the park for some off-leash time, and I'm going to bring treats to feed him there. Is this a good idea?


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

jakes mom said:


> I agree with that Emoore. Love the dog you have - quirks and all.
> 
> We've been lucky in sorting out a lot of Jake's problems. We've accepted the things we can't fix.
> ____________
> Sue


Oh I do. 
I don't care how messed up he is, he is the best dog I could have asked for. He is almsot perfect, if it weren't for his fear.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

debbiebrown said:


> i have a fearful gsd, and all i can say is to keep them within their thresholds of things. short incounters with things they fear, good obedience, focus work, and never force anything on them. keep taking them places where there are things going on, keep a good distance from these things, play with them and incorparate obedience in with it. slowly try to work closer to the fearful thing, if you see any panic or fear response get their focus, and back up to a safe distance again. not sure what kinds of fears your dog has, wether its people, other dogs, new things, objects, etc, but pretty much same training applys. my fear dog is 4 years old now, i have never stopped the training, and never will. we go to playgrounds watch kids playing baseball, with other people around, busy parkinglots, tracking and obedience classes, etc. if its genetic, which is what i am working with it never goes away, their first response to anything will be a threat even when it isn't. some fearful dogs will try to flee away from the threat, and dogs like mine try to get it before it gets them. you really have to study your dog closely, get to know the body lauguage before the fear response comes. i never thought my dog would come this far, he now has accepted alot of things, being in crowds doesn't bother him, having people follow him while tracking doesn't bother him, things that before he'd freak out at. it takes alot of work and dedication to have a dog like this, its not for everyone thats for sure. a huge responsibility to try and give them the balance they are missing. but it can be done with alot of trust and a strong leader.


I also take mine to the park around people to do training, and I've started to do some things off-leash. He has been doing so well too! 
I'm also dealing with a genetic issue, but it's also socialization. I got him at 4 months old, unsocialized. 
Mine is the type that flees, but if I'm there with a stranger and he's off his leash, he won't go anywhere. He just won't let anybody come near him.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> He can even comfortably walk around them (as long as they don't talk to him or touch him).


Then what does he do?



HarleyTheGSD said:


> Should I just take him out anyway? Is there a way I can make it "fun" for him? Actually, in a few minutes, I'm going to take him to the park for some off-leash time, and I'm going to bring treats to feed him there. Is this a good idea?


How is his recall? Is he dog aggressive/reactive? Will he leave other people alone? Do you ever take him to isolate locations to run him where he need not encounter so many people?



HarleyTheGSD said:


> Mine is the type that flees, but if I'm there with a stranger and he's off his leash, he won't go anywhere. He just won't let anybody come near him.


Why does he have to let other people come near him? Maybe he does not like people.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think there is a fine line there with fearful dogs that flee from people. it beomes a learned behavior. i would keep him onleash around people. instruct the people no touch, no eye contact no talk, just ignore. keep your dog busy during this, with Obedience and focus on you, food etc. then as you progress and the dog relaxes maybe have the person toss some yummie treats on the ground, chicken or something REALLY good. he might not take the treats at first, but may eventually, so strangers=treats a good thing. he may even progress at some point to be curious enough to sniff the person, which is a great thing, but still have the stranger ignore. i would do the same thing at your home when people come in, keep him onleash so he doesn't flee, you can keep a safe distance with him at first, very slow steps in this process. my dog used to back up when strangers approached. i did what i discribed above, but then eventually i took charge and walked up to the stranger instead of them approaching us. if you can earn his trust he will be able to relax more as you make decisions for him. still not pushing if you see panic, this means you need to back up in training. there can be lots of set backs, but lots of positive steps as well.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

waqnted to add, some dogs just don't like strangers getting touchy feely with them, my dog doesn't, in training when other people play tug with him they pat his head while he's got the tug in his mouth, he's in a happy mood, and this conditions him to be touched. i wouldn't advise this unless you are working with people that know what they are doing. but there are so many ways to condition them. i would honestly get with a private trainer who can set you up in lots of different situations, give you the confidence and education on how to handle him with people etc. you might even want to get him into an activity, such as tracking, this builds confidence and trust with the owner. tracking the dog does mostly on his own, very few people around. even if people are there if he likes tracking his mind will be on that and distracted with people around. again, lots of ways to give them confidence.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I found this book to be helpful. Amazon.com: The Cautious Canine-How to Help Dogs Conquer Their Fears (9781891767005): Patricia B. McConnell: Books


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Falkosmom said:


> Then what does he do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Then he darts a few feet away and starts barking at them (it takes a little longer for him to build up trust again). 

-He has good recall, and if he is distracted, I just run as fast as I can away from him and he immidiately follows me. 
He is not dog aggressive/reactive at all, he completely ignores them (isn't even interested in playing).
Yes, he leaves other people alone. He doesn't lunge/bark, just backs away. 
Yes, there are a few places I take him to where the only people there are the ones he trusts. There are open fields, ponds, woods, and miles and miles of area for him to run, swim and smell everything he can (but all these places are too far away to go to every day). 

-He doesn't have to let people come near him. I'm perfectly fine with that. He does not like people, so I don't like people coming near him. 
I just want him to feel a little more comfortable with being around people, because I have no choice but to walk him around people. I live in town, so no matter where I go, there are going to be people.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Meika use to be very fearful of people coming to the house. She would run under our table, pee sometimes and growl the entire time. She would growl even in her crate. When we went to the vet , she would tremble and actually lose her bowels when they weigh her. It was so embarrassing.
After about age 4, I got another GSD that was a WL and we all got into frisbee, scent play in the fields out back. Now Meika will walk anywhere, by anyone and if she has the frisbee is near by then she is a totally different dog.
I have found keeping her busy with a task has helped her release some of anxiety. IMO and experience only , of course.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Minna is fearful/shy of strangers. She would prefer that everybody just ignore her and allow her to do whatever she wants to do. Through dog training courses, etc. I've worked on people interaction with her and she's gotten a lot more comfortable with strangers approaching her. One method we used was to have the instructors of the course walk by our training area and just toss her treats and walk away (no eye contact, no interaction); Minna got used to this so they would approach and turn around and hand her treats (still no eye contact or real interaction); and after a while (a day) Minna was fine with that so they were able to approach and hand her treats, and then tell her 'hi' and give her a treat. When we were in public places I always had treats and the clicker with me and when people wanted to pet her I would get her focus on me and that would distract her when people approached (this was just if we were sitting somewhere).
When we were walking around somewhere (because I've taken her to local 5k races, etc., the beach, parks, etc.) I keep her on my left side close to me and if people aks to pet her I leave it up to Minna, I tell them "if she'll let you; she's a nice dog, she just sometimes is shy and backs away". I never push her too much and never make her uncomfortable at all. I have had interactions that have made Minna a little weary but I do what I can to turn it into a positive experience, I've distracted and praised her for sitting calmly (instead of backing away) and used lots of positive reinforcement, etc. to make those situations more positive and make Minna feel good afterwards.


My instructor that I took Clicker Foundations and Building on Success has a Rhodesian Ridgeback that is EXTREMELY fearful and she's had to do a lot of work to get the dog even the slightest bit more comfortable with strangers. She was great with Minna and her classes/instructions were a great help to Minna and myself. This is her website, maybe she'd have some pointers on there for working on a fearful dog: www.rewardedbehaviorcontinues.com


----------

